# Ngd E-II TB-7



## Trashgreen (Jul 27, 2013)

First E-II guitar for me and my second 7 string guitar so I thought it was time to join the Sevenstring forum...

Short first hand review of the E-II TB-7:

Built quality is freaking awesome, no sharp edges or what so ever. The pearl binding looks super cool on the smooth satin finish.

Neck seems a little bit ticker than my ESP FR-7 but the longer scale might confuse me on this, it feels absolutely great to play non the less. I really like the ESP 7-string necks, they are not too thin or too thick they just feels right.

Sound wise this is one badass guitar, nice big low-end without the muddiness, for a maple neck-through guitar it´s just massive, maybe the Tele shape adds something extra, it´s quite solid for sure. Cords and single notes are strong and loud, I like the EMG 81-7 for the B standard tuning, pal muting has a nice crunch while open notes has that hard dry sound usually found in guitars with satin finish, maple neck-through with alder body and ebony board, the longer scale and high mass does add some more body to the tone though. The EMG 707 sounds great for the neck as always.


Things to point out:

Compared to the ESP standard series the quality of this E-II is just as good, can´t see no difference at all, besides the logo...

When I first looked at the logo it seemed like it may have flaws in the painting but when I looked closer I saw that ESP used pearl for writing the logo just like the logo found on USA Jackson guitars.

Sounds absolutely huge unplugged too...

4,3 kg mean massive badass guitar!!


----------



## vinniemallet (Jul 27, 2013)

love this guitar, so agressive! reminds me a lot the tele of alex wade! NGD!


----------



## Yimmj (Jul 27, 2013)

do you have any idea how many people will hate you for feeding GAS?

alot.


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Jul 27, 2013)

I swear if they make this in white and put in passives I will give them my money so fast.


----------



## Khaerruhl (Jul 27, 2013)

That thing looks Awesome! Where did you get it?? I've never seen it before! 

Also, welcome to the forums!


----------



## Trashgreen (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks dudes!



Khaerruhl said:


> That thing looks Awesome! Where did you get it?? I've never seen it before!
> 
> Also, welcome to the forums!


 
Thanks man, I bought it from ProMusicTools in Germany.


----------



## dean_fry (Jul 27, 2013)

looks sweet!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 27, 2013)

Congrats and hngd


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 27, 2013)

looks great!!! congrats and HNGD!


----------



## celticelk (Jul 27, 2013)

Now *that's* what I'm on about! HNGD!


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 27, 2013)

Specs?


----------



## Trashgreen (Jul 27, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Specs?


 

Link to specs at the ESP oversea site:


Electric Sound Products


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks and Congrats! I bet it plays great! 

Anyone wonder why ESP never says the fretboard radius?


----------



## Trashgreen (Jul 27, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Thanks and Congrats! I bet it plays great!
> 
> Anyone wonder why ESP never says the fretboard radius?


 
Thanks man, I just remembered a little trick that might help you. For some reason the Russian ESP page has the expanded specs:


http://www.espguitars.ru/e-II_t-b7.html


Here is the direct link to the Russian ESP site, needs translation unless you understand Russian..


ESP Guitars & Basses - Russian Website


----------



## donray1527 (Jul 27, 2013)

I NEED THIS. lol HNGD!!!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 27, 2013)

damn that is beyond sexy.


----------



## noob_pwn (Jul 27, 2013)

The other guitarist in my band just got one of these too and it's fantasic, huge low end like you described and has all the build hallmarks of a standard series ESP, no difference in quality in fact I think his tele is a little better than his ESP's


----------



## willis452 (Jul 27, 2013)

Spectacular! the quality of that looks so amazing, I wish those were available over here HNGD though.


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 28, 2013)

That is one sharp guitar, man! Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Fktpguitfiddle (Jul 28, 2013)

HNGD, now i want one haha


----------



## jeleopard (Jul 28, 2013)

Where do we get these?


----------



## mike90t09 (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow that is so good. I love it. Congrats!


----------



## Dudley (Jul 28, 2013)

Congrats and welcome to the T-B7 club! Looks gorgeous. Glad you're enjoying it as much as I love mine, they're fantastic instruments and definitely right up there with the "old" ESP Standard Series.

Also, I'm really jealous that ProMusic Tools didn't send me any cool plectrums with mine like they did with you


----------



## Trashgreen (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I can´t believe this beast is now in my position, been waiting since I ordered it when I got back home from Frankfurt Musikmesse, I got the last money to finance it two weeks ago and made the last move. So unbelievable!! 



Dudley said:


> Congrats and welcome to the T-B7 club! Glad you're enjoying it as much as I love mine, they're fantastic instruments and definitely right up there with the "old" ESP Standard Series.


 
Thanks man and congrats on yours too!!! 

Just read your thread, your words are spot on man! this is really an amazing guitar and the built quality is beyond supernatural especially since the price is something like 15% lower compared to the normal ESP standard guitars.


----------



## Trashgreen (Jul 28, 2013)

Dudley said:


> Also, I'm really jealous that ProMusic Tools didn't send me any cool plectrums with mine like they did with you


 

Actually I got those from the kind ESP staff at Frankfurt Musikmesse...


----------



## Forkface (Jul 28, 2013)

Take notes kids, This is how you win the internet.

hngd


----------



## Aris_T (Jul 28, 2013)

This is fantastic! You're not helping my GAS! HNGD!


----------



## HanShock (Jul 28, 2013)

WoW


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 28, 2013)

Awesome guitar! 

And your ESP collection...


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 28, 2013)

Ooooooooooooooooo no 12th fret inlay.


----------



## mulgreaux (Jul 28, 2013)

That's immense.


----------



## JMad81 (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice ESP collection!


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 28, 2013)

I want this so bad.


----------



## Musiscience (Jul 28, 2013)

...
..
.
That is all.


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 28, 2013)

These better come to the USA or I will have to hurt some one!

Congrats man! Your collection is sex!


----------



## PetrucciVai (Jul 28, 2013)

that thing looks killer! an excellent addition to your collection


----------



## Rick (Jul 29, 2013)

...., that's nice.


----------



## nikolix (Sep 17, 2013)

Stunning guitar indeed! I am almost there buying it. Do you know guys if it comes with two graphite truss rods? Is the neck three pieces maple? What is your experience about rhe stability of the neck? Say its food and i buy it.


----------



## Roland777 (Sep 29, 2013)

Super nice! Couple of Qs:
1. How is the intonation on the bridge treating you? Do you find there's adequate space if one were to tune it to G using a .070-string?
2. What's the fattest string that'd fit through the body?
3. Upper fret access?


----------



## jimwratt (Sep 29, 2013)

Man I am jelly


----------



## Majkel (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks absolutely amazeballs!

Which store did you get it from?


----------



## patata (Sep 30, 2013)

4,3?!
MY 27,5'' batirone weights like 2-2,5''.


----------



## Trashgreen (Oct 2, 2013)

Roland777 said:


> Super nice! Couple of Qs:
> 1. How is the intonation on the bridge treating you? Do you find there's adequate space if one were to tune it to G using a .070-string?
> 2. What's the fattest string that'd fit through the body?
> 3. Upper fret access?


1 - I´m still in B standard, I´m really not experienced with the heavier stings yet..

2 - Good question, looks like there is room for more but I simply don´t no the limit for the holes.

3 - Although it´s neck thru the last two frets are a pain in the ass to reach..


----------



## Trashgreen (Oct 2, 2013)

Majkel said:


> Looks absolutely amazeballs!
> 
> Which store did you get it from?


 
Thanks man! 

I bought it online from ProMusicTools - Professional musical instruments & sound equipment bei ProMusicTools.com


----------



## Rick (Oct 2, 2013)

.... man, it's so beautiful.


----------



## lobotom (Oct 3, 2013)

So Badass! Would love to get one. Congratulations!


----------



## Rotatous (Oct 3, 2013)

I dig the shit out of that red one you've got - any more pics of that? Quite the awesome collection you've got there


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Oct 3, 2013)

Looks pretty awesome HNGD !!!


----------



## Trashgreen (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone 



Rotatous said:


> I dig the shit out of that red one you've got - any more pics of that? Quite the awesome collection you've got there


 
Thanks man, that is the ESP Formula FR-II, here are a few pics:





























2010 Collection, only Camo Eclipse and Formula remains today:


----------



## Trashgreen (Oct 28, 2013)

This is my first music clip of the E-II T-B7 in case any of you guys should be interested hearing it:


----------



## Maggai (Oct 28, 2013)

Sweet! I love that guitar, and it sounds chunky and fat! Awesome for recording rythm guitars I'm sure!


----------



## nikolix (Oct 28, 2013)

Dude i recently acquainted the horizon model
two words

BAD ASS!!!!


----------



## serch777 (Oct 28, 2013)

Just 2 days ago I was looking at your original post man. Great playing, great guitar (and awesome Gorguts shirt )!


----------



## Trashgreen (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks a lot dudes!



Maggai said:


> Sweet! I love that guitar, and it sounds chunky and fat! Awesome for recording rythm guitars I'm sure!


 
You are spot on and I like how it sounds for the solo stuff too.




> Dude i recently acquainted the horizon model
> two words
> 
> BAD ASS!!!!


 
Awesome, the Horizons are great guitars too!!




> Just 2 days ago I was looking at your original post man. Great playing, great guitar (and awesome Gorguts shirt )!


 
Thanks man, I have to take good care of that Gorguts shirt, it´s an old shirt from back in the days!! I only wear it on rare occasions nowadays


----------



## Jackley (Oct 30, 2013)

Fuarrrr. Gorgeous guitar man, love the binding. HNGD!


----------



## themightyjaymoe (Nov 1, 2013)

Awesome guitar and hngd.


----------

